# sleekcraft boat value



## clairpierce

Hi guys and gals I have an early 80's sleekcraft ambasator  boat it is a 26' closed bow with a 454ci (rebuilt hi perf. chev),merc. outdrive newer interior, duel axle trailer. My question is this boat got any value as a collectable? I don't use the boat any more. thinking about selling it. thanks Clair


----------



## FrancSevin

clairpierce said:


> Hi guys and gals I have an early 80's sleekcraft ambasator boat it is a 26' closed bow with a 454ci (rebuilt hi perf. chev),merc. outdrive newer interior, duel axle trailer. My question is this boat got any value as a collectable? I don't use the boat any more. thinking about selling it. thanks Clair



Nice boat.

I have been a boater both power and sail for over 50 years. It has been my experience that there are very few "collectibles" in the boating world. Unlike classic cars, boat museums hardly exist, if at all.

Part of this may come from the one significant difference between a boat and a car/truck. Boats seem to be ageless with regard to function and use. There are exceptions of course.

Wooden boats are out of fashion unless they are old HudsonBay commuters, Century being one brand that has collector, nostalgic value.


I own a Glastron Carlson GT 150 James Bond boat. Mostly because I always wanted one. But it too is a revered classic and collected. And it has a following with a club and several websites. You might look to see if you craft has such a following. But I doubt it.

I have spent a good deal of time recently following used boat sales. I have acquired four power boats in the last 6 months(don't ask why). 80's era boats such as yours, if in good condition and running, fetch $ 12,500 to $16,000.

Here is a comparison boat, I think
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-Sleek-...tr=true&hash=item25ad15250e&item=161817634062


----------



## Doc

I think Franc is right on with his assessment.    Another comparison resource is http://www.boattrader.com/  plus you can search all of craigslist on this site:  http://www.searchcraigslist.org/ 
Good luck.


----------

